

CSS Animations and JavaScript - bdfh42
http://ejohn.org/blog/css-animations-and-javascript/

======
swilliams
If we have libraries (jQuery, Scriptaculous, etc) that do this for us, do they
need to be added to main technology too? Would it allow a performance increase
or something?

------
geuis
tried the demo on my iPhone. Just made safari crash and burn and didn't
animate anything.

